

Awesome jQuery File Upload - denysonique
http://blueimp.github.com/jQuery-File-Upload/

======
meanguy
Yet another nice stab at the problem. But every time I look through a
component like this, it simply does not work. The corner cases kill you with
end user complaints.

No fault of the engineer: THIS NEEDS TO GET BUILT INTO THE DAMN BROWSER.

Yes. Upload. With an actual progress bar. Built into the app you sit in all
day. Imagine that.

Sending messages to a PHP server script so you can have the server tell you
how many bytes were sent? Even the dumbest terminals knew how to show a bytes
uploaded count with XMODEM in 1977.

Google Music installs a friggin client app to hash and upload your songs.
DropBox still can't get drag and drop working and STILL limits files to 150MB
if you upload via HTTP.

This is such a basic scenario I simply don't understand why it hasn't been
solved. And don't even get me started on the Upload Straight to Amazon S3 via
Flash/Silverlight doodads. Nobody can seem to get those working reliably
either.

~~~
pfraze
How hard would it be to use the FTP protocol for uploads? A couple of browsers
have support native... I'll look into that.

Edit: yeah, could probably be done with a java applet, possibly hidden. Not
sure if it would get all the benefits you're looking for, but I do know the
FTP protocol gives upload progress (at least).

~~~
rhizome
For commodity uploading, FTP has firewall problems for too many people.
Uploads need to be on port 80.

------
apinstein
We have been using this in production for well over a year. About 300,000
files have been uploaded via this system. It is quite robust and reliable. The
only notable bugs are that drag n drop doesn't work on IE and that Safari/Win
has a bug with multi-select. Neither are bugs with the uploader but rather
browser limitations.

I highly recommend it. We made it our default uploader, replacing both a java
applet and Yui uploader. the drag and drop is awesome, as are the hooks for
custom ui, pre-flighting, and error handling.

Alan

~~~
jackds
Alan, just curious...how do you store your files once uploaded?

~~~
apinstein
We store them on the local server until we can push them to s3. I am hoping to
update the uploader to allow posting to s3 upload pre-auth'd urls.

------
trustfundbaby
I implemented this in two Rails apps over the last 8 months and its pretty
great.

On the first we used it to replace a flash based solution that was causing
problems with the Flash 10 release. I had to hack the plugin to handle a case
that it wasn't specifically designed to handle in the first one (probably just
due to my unfamiliarity with the plugin at that point) and in the second one I
had to add all sorts of advanced functionality to an older version of the
plugin (v4), which we had used in building the app, initially.

My advice is to make sure to start small (single file upload) and build up,
instead of just trying to port your solution over, you might also run into
issues with Firefox 3 and all of IE if you go too custom, so keep that in
mind.

It really is a great piece of software, _detailed_ version specific
documentation and FAQs, and the author blueimp is most helpful and quick in
responding to issues on github. I remember a thread with him that went on for
days, delving into specific lines of code and why they were written that way
and at every point I kept thinking

"Okay, he's either going to cuss me out or stop responding at this point"

but he just kept helping out. Truly exemplary attitude, I can only hope to
have half that much patience.

------
TheBoff
I'm amazed that file upload wasn't fixed with HTML5: we shouldn't need piles
of elaborate hacks to provide attractive, functional uploads, especially when
it's such a vital part of most web applications.

I ended up taking the brutally simple approach of "upload a zip file" to one
client, which worked at least!

------
PStamatiou
We've been using a version of this for Picplum since about October I want to
say. We used something else before but didn't quite like the code. This has
been solid for us. Take a look at how we designed our uploader:
<https://www.picplum.com>

edit: forgot we made a screencast last month <http://blog.picplum.com/how-to-
send-photo-prints-60-seconds/>

------
felixchan
How does this compare to Plupload? (the industry standard)

~~~
BryanB55
I'm wondering the same thing... Has anyone also used Plupload? I can't really
find anything to say this would be better but I haven't used it yet.
(<http://plupload.com>)

------
deepkut
Wow! My only feedback is to explain the 'check all' checkbox. It seems to be
floating now, without any explanation. Aside from that minor issue, this is
fantastic.

Thanks for sharing this.

------
atomical
I actually found this uploader quite hard to implement with the dependencies
and templates. While it works great as is, customizing it was so painful that
I tore it out of my project.

~~~
gardentheory
Did you try using the Basic plugin? Worked for me with little customization.

I almost didn't use the plugin until I found out I didn't need bootstrap and
an entire user interface.

~~~
atomical
I had some advanced requirements and couldn't just throw it into my app in its
most basic form. All the requirements for javascript includes blew my mind. I
agree with another poster that something like this should be built into the
browser.

------
abcd_f
This needs an awesome progress bar - <http://swapped.cc/uploader> \- saw this
on reddit few weeks ago

------
jaimzob
Nice! Like everyone else, I had a stab at the same problem. Not nearly as
slick but might be interesting:
<http://www.thebitflow.com/journal.php#photo_upload> (github:
<https://github.com/jaimz/file_upload>)

~~~
ashconnor
I'm a big fan of Plupload - <http://www.plupload.com/>

------
kmfrk
_444 issues?!_ That's a new record.

Nevertheless, this is the sleekest approach to file upload I've seen.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Unfortunately, from the sample that I chose, none of them were actually bug
reports.

------
jscheel
I moved to this project after a horrible experience trying to mash together
two different projects (one for drag and drop, and one for opening a file
dialog on any button click). I was able to replace weeks of frustration in
about 45 minutes, and haven't looked back since. I highly recommend it.

------
PedroCandeias
Great job! Also, thanks for the pointer to Glyphicons. I'd been looking for
just that sort of icon set.

------
h2s
We've been using this at work. It's very, very slick. Even things like cross-
domain uploads using Iframe transport are handled quite transparently. Massive
time saver and quite well documented as well.

------
dutchbrit
Valums Ajax Upload is also pretty nifty. <http://valums.com/ajax-upload/>

------
headbiznatch
Been using this in production for about 6 months and it is the Cadillac.
Pretty good documentation, too.

------
kushsolitary
Very nice. I will surely use it in my projects! Thanks for this amazing
plugin! :D Cheers!

------
blakeperdue
Anyone know what browsers this works in? Does it degrade gracefully in older
browsers?

~~~
manveru
That's covered here: [https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload/wiki/Browser-s...](https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload/wiki/Browser-support)

------
ing33k
This is awesome..I have been using this since 1 year..and my users love this.

------
azolotov
I've been waiting for something like this, good job!

------
EricR23
This is wonderful. I love the feel of interface.

------
gdsf34dfsg
Hmm, this doesn't seem to upload direct to S3?

------
vijayrawatsan
Sweet... Really awesome...

------
jsavimbi
This is really nice. Well done!

